# please help- water wisteria



## frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just bought 3 bunches of water Wisteria for my Platy tank, now what do I do step by step to set them up? Do I need to take them out of the bunches? Do I need to cut the roots?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

take them out of the bunches and let them float..you could also plant them if you wish..


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

This plant will literally grow any where you put it. I prefer to plant it because the closer it is to the light the faster it will grow....and it grows FAST! Once the stems get close to the surface their grows explodes and shoots out large frilly leafs. Regular trimming is a must because it has the tendency to take over aquariums. Example:


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Holy crap grogan, that's alotta green. Hahahahah


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Dzikibyk said:


> Holy crap grogan, that's alotta green. Hahahahah


yeah it looked awesome but trimming was a serious pita


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Is it possible to plant the roots under the water in a small pot of some sort and have the leaves grow above the water? I float my Wisteria sprouts and I absolutely love how narrow the leaves get, kind of reminds me of floating Water Sprite.


----------

